

Ask HN: review my website VentureLynx.com - KamalVC

We&#x27;ve tried to build a platform to make it easier to run your business. We think we&#x27;re at the tipping point of being useful. Usage is still low. What&#x27;s missing?
======
slater
Seeing this in Chrome Canary, OSX:

"The page at '[https://www.venturelynx.com/'](https://www.venturelynx.com/')
was loaded over HTTPS, but ran insecure content from
'[http://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Shadows+Into+Light|Op...](http://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Shadows+Into+Light|Open+Sans:400,300,600,700,800'):
this content should also be loaded over HTTPS."

Changing the http of the font URL to https should fix that.

~~~
KamalVC
Thank you - will get our front end programmer to take care of this.

------
slater
Also, I'm not Canadian, but what's the competition about? And why is that even
front-and-center on your homepage?

And why does your site icon look like ... I don't even know what that is?
[https://www.venturelynx.com/assets/porto/HTML/img/favicon.ic...](https://www.venturelynx.com/assets/porto/HTML/img/favicon.ico)

~~~
KamalVC
The favicon is a lynx head (as in VentureLynx). I guess that wasn't obvious?
Our logo is a bunch of dots, which looks really silly at favicon size.

The competition is a chance to be introduced to investors, run in partnership
with the country's top VC and a major legal and accounting firm. It's front-
and-center because we're trying to drive traffic to it ... and point taken. I
guess it is distracting to non-Canadians. Hmmm. Thanks!

------
xmus
probably nothing but you should migrate to bs3 ASAP

~~~
KamalVC
Sorry, I didn't understand this comment. I don't know what bs3 refers to.

~~~
xmus
sorry for the late reply, Bootstrap 3

